# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Ochiba Keeping Contest " TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOI's 2014 "  - JOE KOI CENTRE

## Joedimas

*Ochiba Keeping Contest  "TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOI's 2014"
(Tosai Ochiba, Fam Sejuro, Serti Narita) - JOE KOI CENTRE

Dalam rangka menyambut acara tersebut di atas, JOE KOI CENTRE bekerjasama dengan KOI's akan mengadakan KEEPING CONTEST Tosai Ochiba.*

*Tosai Ochiba kami datangkan langsung pada tgl 6 Februari 2014, 
dari 100 ekor kami pilih 26 ekor terbaik untuk acara Keeping Contest ini.

KC berlangsung selama 6 bulan pada Februari - Agustus 2014 (menjelang KONTES Merah Putih)
* 
*Peraih GRAND CHAMPION mendapatkan Trophy & Uang Tunai sebesar Rp. 2.500.000,-
JUARA ke 2 mendapat Trophy & Uang Tunai sebesar Rp. 1.500.000,-
JUARA ke 3 mendapat Trophy & Uang Tunai sebesar Rp. 1.000.000,-

**Acara ini kami buat untuk mendukung penuh* *KOI's FESTIVAL Keeping Contest 2014 dan TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOI's 2014*

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Ditunggu fotonya ya Om... 

Sukses KC-nya...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Lets start the race....

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Sabar ya ikannya masih dandan dulu soalnya mau di foto :Pop2: 

pemanasan dulu  :Target:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjokferry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agus Budianto Aldo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Ochiba nya dari farm mana,om joe? ada serti nya ga,om

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> hmmmm..... tikungan sih licin bener nih....
> Pembalapnya sadis begini.



Pengamatan sementara No 1 / 7 /12 /13 / 22
bener nggak ya.... masih bingung saya nya?

kreteria ochiba yg baik itu spt apa ya?
mungkin om joe, bisa kasih masukan...

htrnuhun

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wisata Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wisata Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Om Joe,
nambah no.6 dan no,10 = Rp. 1,5jt masing2
 :Bathbaby:

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

12 : 1.6jt

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*Rekap sementara :*

OCHIBA 01 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 02 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by ................
OCHIBA 03 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by LDJ
OCHIBA 04 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Dedigouw
OCHIBA 05 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Imam Said
OCHIBA 06 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 07 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Hxsutanto
OCHIBA 08 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Absolion
OCHIBA 09 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by ................
OCHIBA 10 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 11 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by ................
OCHIBA 12 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Revata Yasa L
OCHIBA 13 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by LVandCK
OCHIBA 14 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W
OCHIBA 15 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by ................
OCHIBA 16 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W
OCHIBA 17 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W
OCHIBA 18 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Imam Said 
OCHIBA 19 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Dodokoi Jkt
OCHIBA 20 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by ................
OCHIBA 21 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Hxsutanto
OCHIBA 22 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by LDJ
OCHIBA 23 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by ................
OCHIBA 24 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by ................
OCHIBA 25 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by ................
OCHIBA 26 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W

happy biding :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: ...............

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wisata Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

> om Joe..oyagoi-nya atau contoh ochiba produksi Shigure ada ga ? boleh dong di-share


siap om leo nanti siang saya minta ke pa kiki

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

> Saya ikut pak Joe :
> OCHIBA 04 : Rp. 1.600.000,- 
> OCHIBA 12 : Rp. 1.700.000,- 
> 
> Thanks.


makasih om alpian hehehehehehh

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

HALOOOOOOOO om joe

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

> Halaaaah.. aki joe, dah bikin kc akbar.. sukses Ki...


om Demmy jangan di lewat terus dong hehehehheehehh

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe



----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Ikan yang paling mahal ..................................................  .......................................  :Flypig:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*JOE KOI CENTRE - OCHIBA KEEPING CONTEST*
*(8th KOI's FEST & Temu Akbar Members Koi's)  :*

  Pemilihan ikan dimulai tgl 11 *Februari 2014 s/d 15 Februari 1014* pukul 22.00 waktu Server Koi-s. 
*Note :*_ Lelang diadakan perpanjangan waktu 5 menit dari waktu penutupan lelang_

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*Rekap sementara :

OCHIBA 01 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 02 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri wisnu w
OCHIBA 03 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by LDJ
OCHIBA 04 : Rp. 1.800.000,- by RaflesG
OCHIBA 05 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Candrap
OCHIBA 06 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 07 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Hxsutanto
OCHIBA 08 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Absolion
OCHIBA 09 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Joedimas
OCHIBA 10 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 11 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 12 : Rp. 1.750.000,- by RaflesG
OCHIBA 13 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by LVandCK
OCHIBA 14 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by hendrawb
OCHIBA 15 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 16 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W
OCHIBA 17 : Rp. 1.700.000,- by Lucki
OCHIBA 18 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Imam Said 
OCHIBA 19 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Dodokoi Jkt
OCHIBA 20 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Joedimas
OCHIBA 21 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Hxsutanto
OCHIBA 22 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by LDJ
OCHIBA 23 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 24 : Rp. 2.000.000,- by Wisata Koi
OCHIBA 25 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 26 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W
wah mulai ni tancap gas semua
breeeem breeeem breeeeeem

HAPPY BIDING!!
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat
lanjuuuuut*

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

No 12 - 2,0 juta
No 16 - 1,7 juta (Minta satu ya bro Tri)
No 17 - 1,9 juta

----------


## radithya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

> xixixixx... ayo gerakan cinta kois...


Akhirnya muncul juga  
kayanya habis makan dulu deh om wisnu hihihihihihi
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*Rekap sementara :

OCHIBA 01 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 02 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri wisnu w
OCHIBA 03 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by LDJ
OCHIBA 04 : Rp. 1.950.000,- by RaflesG
OCHIBA 05 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Hendrawb
OCHIBA 06 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 07 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Radidtiya
OCHIBA 08 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Absolion
OCHIBA 09 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Joedimas
OCHIBA 10 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 11 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 12 : Rp. 2.100.000,- by Hxsutanto
OCHIBA 13 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by LVandCK
OCHIBA 14 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by hendrawb
OCHIBA 15 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 16 : Rp. 1.700.000,- by Alpianwangjaya
OCHIBA 17 : Rp. 1.900.000,- by Alpianwangjaya
OCHIBA 18 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Imam Said 
OCHIBA 19 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Dodokoi Jkt
OCHIBA 20 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Joedimas
OCHIBA 21 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Hxsutanto
OCHIBA 22 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by LDJ
OCHIBA 23 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 24 : Rp. 2.000.000,- by Wisata Koi
OCHIBA 25 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 26 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W


HAPPY BIDING!!
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat
lanjuuuuut*

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> hahahahhaha sampai dibawa kekamar sebelah
> bersatu kita kuat
> bersama kois kita hebat





> Om Joe,.......... sepertinya kita sama2 cinta kohaku ini. heeeeheeee.....
> Bagaimana ada strategi ?


Hehehe..salah kamar ni, ini kamar si embak.. hehehe.... mimpi2x y... deal2x an aja tu sama om joe..

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

hayo waktu kita tinggal 4 jam 15 menit
breeem breem breeem
bersatu kita kuat 
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*Rekap sementara :

OCHIBA 01 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 02 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri wisnu w
OCHIBA 03 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Sumedang koi
OCHIBA 04 : Rp. 1.950.000,- by RaflesG
OCHIBA 05 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Sumedangkoi
OCHIBA 06 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Dony lesmana
OCHIBA 07 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Radidtiya
OCHIBA 08 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Absolion
OCHIBA 09 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Dony lesmana
OCHIBA 10 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 11 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 12 : Rp. 2.250.000,- by Sumedangkoi
OCHIBA 13 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by LVandCK
OCHIBA 14 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by hendrawb
OCHIBA 15 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 16 : Rp. 1.700.000,- by Alpianwangjaya
OCHIBA 17 : Rp. 2.150.000,- by Sumedangkoi
OCHIBA 18 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Imam Said 
OCHIBA 19 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Dodokoi Jkt
OCHIBA 20 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Joedimas
OCHIBA 21 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Hxsutanto
OCHIBA 22 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by LDJ
OCHIBA 23 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 24 : Rp. 2.000.000,- by Wisata Koi
OCHIBA 25 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 26 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W


HAPPY BIDING!!
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat
lanjuuuuut*

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

> bid lagi om hendrawb takut kelupaan hahahahahahahah
> bersatu kita kuat
> bersama kois kita hebat


Heheheee. .. Makan dulu. .... Minum vitamin 
Cari pencerahan. .......

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Readyyyyyy grakkk

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

#7. 1,65jt

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*Hasil akhir pemilihan ikan

OCHIBA 01 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 02 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri wisnu w
OCHIBA 03 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Sumedang koi
OCHIBA 04 : Rp. 1.950.000,- by RaflesG
OCHIBA 05 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Sumedangkoi
OCHIBA 06 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Lvandck
OCHIBA 07 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Hxsutanto
OCHIBA 08 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Absolion
OCHIBA 09 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Dony lesmana
OCHIBA 10 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Gegen
OCHIBA 11 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 12 : Rp. 2.450.000,- by Sumedangkoi
OCHIBA 13 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by LVandCK
OCHIBA 14 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by hendrawb
OCHIBA 15 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 16 : Rp. 1.700.000,- by Alpianwangjaya
OCHIBA 17 : Rp. 2.600.000,- by Alpianwangjaya
OCHIBA 18 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Imam Said 
OCHIBA 19 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Dedigouw
OCHIBA 20 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Donny lesmana
OCHIBA 21 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Hxsutanto
OCHIBA 22 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by LDJ
OCHIBA 23 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 24 : Rp. 2.000.000,- by Wisata Koi
OCHIBA 25 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 26 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W
Selamat bagi yang menginginkan ikan ini menjadi peserta 
KC Ochiba  anda  
terimakasih


bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

*

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

saya dapat satu ............................ ya.

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*Hasil akhir pemilihan ikan

OCHIBA 01 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 02 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri wisnu w
OCHIBA 03 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Sumedang koi
OCHIBA 04 : Rp. 1.950.000,- by RaflesG
OCHIBA 05 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Sumedangkoi
OCHIBA 06 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Lvandck
OCHIBA 07 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Hxsutanto
OCHIBA 08 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Absolion
OCHIBA 09 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Dony lesmana
OCHIBA 10 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Gegen
OCHIBA 11 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 12 : Rp. 2.450.000,- by Sumedangkoi
OCHIBA 13 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by LVandCK
OCHIBA 14 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by hendrawb
OCHIBA 15 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 16 : Rp. 1.700.000,- by Alpianwangjaya
OCHIBA 17 : Rp. 2.600.000,- by Alpianwangjaya
OCHIBA 18 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Imam Said 
OCHIBA 19 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by O3D
OCHIBA 20 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Donny lesmana
OCHIBA 21 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Hxsutanto
OCHIBA 22 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by LDJ
OCHIBA 23 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 24 : Rp. 2.000.000,- by Wisata Koi
OCHIBA 25 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 26 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W
Selamat bagi yang menginginkan ikan ini menjadi peserta 
KC Ochiba anda 
terimakasih


bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat*

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

siap siap setelah beres kujaku kaneko
siap di KC kan menyambut TEMU AKBAR KITA
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wisata Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*Hasil akhir pemilihan ikan

OCHIBA 01 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 02 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri wisnu w
OCHIBA 03 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Sumedang koi PAID
OCHIBA 04 : Rp. 1.950.000,- by RaflesG PAID
OCHIBA 05 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Sumedangkoi PAID
OCHIBA 06 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Lvandck PAID
OCHIBA 07 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Hxsutanto PAID
OCHIBA 08 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Absolion
OCHIBA 09 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Dony lesmana PAID
OCHIBA 10 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Gegen PAID
OCHIBA 11 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 12 : Rp. 2.450.000,- by Sumedangkoi PAID
OCHIBA 13 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by LVandCK PAID
OCHIBA 14 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by hendrawb PAID
OCHIBA 15 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Dedigouw PAID
OCHIBA 16 : Rp. 1.700.000,- by Alpianwangjaya PAID
OCHIBA 17 : Rp. 2.600.000,- by Alpianwangjaya PAID
OCHIBA 18 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Imam Said 
OCHIBA 19 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by O3D PAID
OCHIBA 20 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Donny lesmana PAID
OCHIBA 21 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Hxsutanto PAID
OCHIBA 22 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by LDJ
OCHIBA 23 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 24 : Rp. 2.000.000,- by Wisata Koi PAID
OCHIBA 25 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w
OCHIBA 26 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W
Selamat bagi yang menginginkan ikan ini menjadi peserta 
KC Ochiba anda 
terimakasih
mohon yang lain segera membayar agar kami cepat mempersiapkan pengiriman ikan nya

bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat*

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

*Hasil akhir pemilihan ikan

OCHIBA 01 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Epoe
OCHIBA 02 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri wisnu w PAID
OCHIBA 03 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Sumedang koi PAID
OCHIBA 04 : Rp. 1.950.000,- by RaflesG PAID
OCHIBA 05 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Sumedangkoi PAID
OCHIBA 06 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Lvandck PAID
OCHIBA 07 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by Hxsutanto PAID
OCHIBA 08 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Absolion
OCHIBA 09 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Dony lesmana PAID
OCHIBA 10 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Gegen PAID
OCHIBA 11 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w PAID
OCHIBA 12 : Rp. 2.450.000,- by Sumedangkoi PAID
OCHIBA 13 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by LVandCK PAID
OCHIBA 14 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by hendrawb PAID
OCHIBA 15 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by Dedigouw PAID
OCHIBA 16 : Rp. 1.700.000,- by Alpianwangjaya PAID
OCHIBA 17 : Rp. 2.600.000,- by Alpianwangjaya PAID
OCHIBA 18 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Imam Said 
OCHIBA 19 : Rp. 1.650.000,- by O3D PAID
OCHIBA 20 : Rp. 1.550.000,- by Donny lesmana PAID
OCHIBA 21 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Hxsutanto PAID
OCHIBA 22 : Rp. 1.600.000,- by LDJ
OCHIBA 23 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w PAID
OCHIBA 24 : Rp. 2.000.000,- by Wisata Koi PAID
OCHIBA 25 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Triwisnu w PAID
OCHIBA 26 : Rp. 1.500.000,- by Tri Wisnu W PAID
Selamat bagi yang menginginkan ikan ini menjadi peserta 
KC Ochiba anda 
terimakasih
mohon yang lain segera membayar agar kami cepat mempersiapkan pengiriman ikan nya

bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat*

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Saya punya Lima, kalau masih ada minat ambil aja yang 3 ekor hehehehe.. 
Yang 2 ekor siap2x masuk kolam

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Ambil sama om joe.. Hehe saya ga milih ambil sisa Aja.....
om joe no.23 om epoe mau tu...

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wisata Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wisata Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

bodi ama nettnya ngiler.com

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Semoga lekas sembus yah om Joe...   :Hug:  :Amen:  :Amen: 

Istirahat yang cukup... Biar bisa lelangan lagi...  :Peace: 
udah keliatan kmrn suaranya abis+serak...  :Smow: pas om showa yang bawain lelang... Hehehehe...
cemungguuuuutttt om...  :Target:  :Cheer2:  :Target:

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Wah asik ada peluru buat merah putih

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 21 gugur Om. Loncat.  Tinggal no. 7

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Wahh keren euy.... Ngeri keepingnya suhu frost👍👍👍

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

> om kayanya ada yang salah sama colour picturenya om, kayanya settingan terlalu bright
> atau settingan kamera ya


 Memang di setting agak bright, kalo ngak pola Ochibanya sulit di lihat  :Tongue:

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi



----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

ochiba no 12,21cm skr 40cm, female

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantep om...

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

bagus bagus ochibanya.. nyesel ga ikutan deh.

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

jadiya bagus om tri punya

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> kl bagus bisa d ambil sm om owi nih, hehe


Hehehe mahal ini kl dilelang

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

wah lebih gemuk ya...mantep
cm better foto buat penjurian posisi vertikal sama pake bak ukur std...ini kayanya pake bak oval di sticker ya om har?

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Update hasil seadanya punya nubie..cuma 43cm end resultnya  :Emptybath: 
Si BEBI iseng2 ikut KOI-s Fest 2014 (25BU) dapet juara 5 berhubung kalah body masih 22cm, ga dpt poin tapi lumayan plastiknya ga ditendang juri wkwkwk
Dibawa pulang karantina dulu beberapa saat, alhasil baru awal Mei nyemplung di selokan belakang rumah nan sempit
Si BEBI julukannya karena TOH HI (pola beni pada kepala) yang pas..mukanya seperti wajah bayi klo dilihat2
Minus-nya : suka olahraga jadi ga ndut2 amat  :: 
Pattern berkembang lebih detail, matsuba tetap jelas, pola makan makin lahap n berani hand feeding hehe
gimana ga makin cinta coba ?! TQ OM JOEEE...#udahdipujiawaskloikanguegajuara  :Whistle:

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

mantap om leo keepingnya

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> awas ntar jd chagoi..hehehe


Hahaha...untung ga dikeep di alam sutera
Bisa jd chagoi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Om Joe , uda diemail juga ya... tks

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Iya, soalnya saya video pake pocket camera seadanya, dengan durasi waktu yang pertama 1 menit dan yang kedua 30 detik... maklum masih awam. terima kasih

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Om Joe, video sudah saya email yah

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Perlu ada MK Koi ?

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> Sesuatu banget ni


Klo gigit sakittnyaa tuchh disiniih

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SELAMAT KEPADA PARA PEMENANg.. Ochibanya mantep2 kang JOE .. ayoooo kc lagi .. hahahhaha

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> **Keputusan JURI bersifat MUTLAK & penyelenggara TIDAK MENERIMA PROTES dalam bentuk apapun.*


hihihi...nais lah om joe  :Bowl:

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

